
AirPods Pro Become Hearing Aids in iOS 14 - madspindel
https://www.hearingtracker.com/news/airpods-pro-become-hearing-aids-with-ios-14
======
funkdified
I am watching this space carefully, and pretty excited about Apple getting
involved. Apple sold 58.7 million AirPods in 2019, so if anyone can bring
better hearing (for less $) to the masses, it's Apple. There is a longterm
accessibility issue when it comes to hearing aids (mostly due to cost), and
purchasing a brand new iPhone and AirPods would actually be substantially
cheaper than buying new hearing aids. Hopefully Google gets in the game too
with their pixel buds.

